# Hacienda del Mar, Cabo San Lucas, July 3-10, 2 BR $800



## richontug (May 19, 2021)

Great 2 BR, 2 bathroom suite - sleeps 6 - only $800.
The Hacienda del Mar Resort and Spa is set on a private beach overlooking the stunning Sea of Cortes


----------



## richontug (May 19, 2021)

Text me at 609-649-4454 if interested


----------



## richontug (May 25, 2021)

richontug said:


> Text me at 609-649-4454 if interested


Bump as still available


----------



## richontug (May 29, 2021)

richontug said:


> Bump as still available


Presidential Suite - book at resort and it is ~ $1,000 per night!   What a deal!!!


----------



## richontug (Jun 2, 2021)

richontug said:


> Presidential Suite - book at resort and it is ~ $1,000 per night!   What a deal!!!


still available


----------



## Paumavista (Jun 2, 2021)

It too bad airfare from Atlanta, Charlotte, Tampa, Birmingham is so expensive........just too much;   If you live & can fly from JFK, New York.....it's one of the cheapest airfares I found.....Under $400/round trip.


----------



## akp (Jun 3, 2021)

richontug said:


> Great 2 BR, 2 bathroom suite - sleeps 6 - only $800.
> The Hacienda del Mar Resort and Spa is set on a private beach overlooking the stunning Sea of Cortes


sorry, just checked flights.  I can't find anything reasonable.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## richontug (Jun 5, 2021)

richontug said:


> Bump as still available


still available!!!!


----------



## richontug (Jun 9, 2021)

richontug said:


> still available!!!!


still available


----------



## richontug (Jun 16, 2021)

richontug said:


> still available


Last chance!!


----------



## simon63 (Jun 17, 2021)

akp said:


> sorry, just checked flights.  I can't find anything reasonable.  Thanks anyway.


May be if you flight to SD and Then take a flight from Tijuana to los Cabos


----------



## richontug (Jun 23, 2021)

richontug said:


> Last chance!!


still available!!


----------



## TCR (Jun 25, 2021)

I just texted you to see if this is still available.


----------

